# Legit Getropin??



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok i got some Getropin and the price seems to be a lot lower than ive seen elsewhere. Ive never had any of this before so if there is anyone who has used it can confirm whether its legit or fake i would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

not seen that design before....

maybe have a look at the getropin website?


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

yakuza said:


> Ok i got some Getropin and the price seems to be a lot lower than ive seen elsewhere. Ive never had any of this before so if there is anyone who has used it can confirm whether its legit or fake i would appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks


different box to what i have????? does it have a scatch off code sticker?????


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

never seen that before mate might be faked not sure


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

Mr H said:


> different box to what i have????? does it have a scatch off code sticker?????


Yes mate, both her hyges and getropin have scratch off labels.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

yakuza said:


> Yes mate, both her hyges and getropin have scratch off labels.


have you checked the code on the website??? does each bottle look like it has the same amount of powder in??? whats the date of mfg on the box mate???


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

All seem to be the same level, ive diluted one vial and the there was a strong vacuum in it. And the mfg date is 2010 mate. Do they look gtg??

EDIT

Checked the code out and all is ok.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

never seen getropin like that. As far as I know the Lin Hyge is the only one with the code and getropin is made by Hygene. Their Hyge doesnt have codes either but is the original hygetropin brand.

I believe Lin 100iu is actually called Hygetropin as well so that looks suspect.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Posting pics for Wayne (Mr H)


----------



## yakuza (Dec 20, 2009)

My source had both of these boxes, both with scratch off serial numbers. She is Chinese mind and said that the other box is mainly for sale in China. So do i keep this box or switch with the other? there was no price difference.


----------



## Mr H (Nov 14, 2005)

well i started a thread on getropin a while ago and the feedback seems very good mate.....i am getting the really great nights sleep, improved skin and wellbeing that is expected however i had really bad CTS after ramping up to 10ius after 7 weeks and had to come back down to 3ius which is where i will stay for a while now as soon be starting a cycle of test

so my advice is go for it mate but keep the ius low to start with untill your body has adjusted to it


----------

